# Buy Spoonface's 1994 Benetton F1 race car



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

You can bid for it on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/1994-Benetton-Fo...dZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item2303c0f365

It even comes with two sets of wheels and tires! :rofl:


----------

